# Memphis Am Retriever Club



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Any news from the Hernando area?

Tim


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

open callbacks: 1,4,6,7,8,10,11,14,21,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,34,36,37,39,40,42,44,46,
47,48,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58,65,67,69,71,72,73,75,78,80,81,83,86


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I heard Moody took 1st, 2nd, in the derby. Mark Smith 3rd with Reacher.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Mark, do you know which dogs Charlie placed with?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I believe Mark Meford's dog won. I think his litter mate got 2nd and maybe 4th. Could be wrong.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any updates ?


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

20 to Open last series, don't know the numbers.

27 to Amateur 2nd series, 2,5,7-16,18,22,26,29,31,32,34,36,38-41,43,45,51

More updates asap.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Open call backs to the last series
1,4,6,23,26,28,30,31,37,39,46,57,67,71,72,73,75,78,81,86


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

*UPDATED TO THE WATER MARKS:*
1 FC-AFC Dominators Duke of Turrell Scott Harp 
4 FC Mitimat You Go Girl Tim Thompson/Paul Sletten 
6 Slam Jam Make Sure It's Broke, MH Carter Hughes 
23 Dominators High Spade Scott Harp 
26 Ride Sally Ride III Jay Chesshir/Paul Sletten 
28 Lanes Lets Get Ready to Rumble Bobby Lane/Charlie Moody 
30 BLACKHORSE GENUINE FACSIMILE Scott Harp 
31 AFC Wild Wings Girl's Best Friend Jimmie Darnell
37 Carolinas Augustus Maximus Scott Harp 
39 FC AFC Sandhills Game Over Mark Medford 
46 FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick Mark Smith 
57 AFC Twinbranch Pilgrim's Pride Bobby Smith 
67 Atlas Goes To War Lawrence Sarek 
71 Seaside's Monsters, Inc. Mark Smith 
72 FC Gemstone's " The Raven" Charlie Moody 
73 South Park Chef Scott Harp 
75 AFC Days End Maple Creek Sugar Erik Gawthorpe 
78 Booty in the Shotgun Paula Horsley 
81 Atlasta Winner Scott Harp 
86 Callem Killem and Cookem Kayla Wally Riffle/Charlie Moody


*AMATUER TO THE 2ND SERIES:*
2 Atlas Goes To War Larry Sarek
5 Low Country Porky John Kabbes 
7 Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH Lanier Fogg
8 Lucky If He Makes It Jason Fleming 
9 Willie Lee Robinson Pam Park
10 FC Mitimat You Go Girl Tim Thompson/Jay Chessier 
11 FC AFC Jamestown's Perfect Ten Mark Medford 
12 AFC Twinbranch Pilgrim's Pride Bobby Smith 
13 JLN Point Guard John Jenkins
14 Rockytop's Give Up The Funk David Didier
15 FC Hidden Bay Sweet Sophie Ricky Elston 
16 FC AFC Wild Wings Hurricane Storm Jimmie Darnell
18 Hardscrabbles Captain Morgan Greg Cross 
22 Booty Raider Davis Dautreuil 
26 HRCH Kelley's Cane Hollow Shadow MH*** Kelley Eller
29 Wolfcreek Bunny Lou Andrew French
31 Dominators High Spade Mark Medford 
32 Hunter Runs BooBoo Kit Johnston/Jay Chesshir 
34 Greenheads Magnetic Resonance Jason Fleming 
36 Trumarc's Mickey Mantle Pam Park 
38 Day's End Rock of Ages Bobby Smith
39 BLACKHORSE GENUINE FACSIMILE Susan Krechel/Oliver Krechel 
40 FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick Joe Broyles 
41 AFC Wild Wings Girl's Best Friend Jimmie Darnell
43 Lanes Lets Get Ready to Rumble Bobby Lane
45 AFC JB's Rude Attitude Dick Kaiser 
51 FC Gemstone's " The Raven" Gwen Jones

Another boring night

Tim


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Ricky Elston said:


> 20 to Open last series, don't know the numbers.





m blank said:


> Open call backs to the last series
> 1,4,6,23,26,28,30,31,37,39,46,57,67,71,72,73,75,78,81,86


Good thing they've got all day tomorrow to run the Open water marks.....weather should be PERFECT! 

kg


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Anyone have Q callbacks......

Tim


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Derby Placements ?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Mark Smith won with Quick


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rsfavor said:


> Mark Smith won with Quick


Maybe Joe can run Quick as Test Dog at the National. .;-)


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Raven says gooooooohead Daddy


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any updates from the Open or the Am?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Just heard that Jason Flemming won the AM. with Lucky, thats all i know.... Congrats Jason


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Jason !!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Jason and Lucky!

Aaron*


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Lanier got a 3rd with Dash in the Am. Andy won the Q with Jeremiah's dog for the second weekend in a row. That's all I know-sorry.

John


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to Lucky from big brother Whiskey!!!!


----------



## kelley (May 15, 2005)

Congrats Jason


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Good Job Jason


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Good work Jason and Lucky!*


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats to jimmy d. super job!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

That's awesome! Congrats Jason!

Anyone know any other placements?

SM


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

Trial Placements (from memory), will update when I can get to my catalog

OPEN
1st - Quick - Mark Smith
2nd - Diamond - Jimmie Darnell (QUALIFIED for NATIONAL OPEN) Congrats Jimmie!!
3rd - Diva - Paul Sletten
4th - Booty - Jeff Horsley
RJ - ???
Several Jams....


AMATUER
1st - Lucky - Jason Fleming
2nd - Cane - Jimmie Darnell
3rd - Dash - Lanier Fogg
4th - Quick - Joe Broyles
RJ - Pride - Bobby Smith


QUALIFYING
1st - Flea - Whiteley (a black dog too)
2nd - Speedy - Mark Miles
3rd - Gabby - Bobby Wills
4th - Ace - Matt Geater
RJ - ??
Several Jams


DERBY
1st - Farmer - Charlie Moody
2nd - Vegas - Charlie Moody
3rd - Reacher - Mark Smith
4th - Chief - Charlie Moody
RJ - Sweet - Tom Bogusky
Jams - Twitty - Dana Young

Thanks to EVERYONE who came to the trial and helped out and to the judges for giving up their weekend so we could all run our dogs!


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations Jason!!!


John Green


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Way to go Mark Shmit and Quick still doing at 10 years 4 months! What a dog!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOOO Jimmy!!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Shout out to Mr. Shmit!!!!!! and my babys daddy Quick.


----------



## Lock5Labs (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations Mark, Jason and Lanier!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Does that Amat. 3rd. finish "Dash's" AFC???
Sue


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Dash needs a half of a point to title, her age is going to be a huge factor but we wish Lanier the best. GO DASH!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Age is merely a number. Hoss, Dash's 10 year old cuzin, sends a huge YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

FULL Results posted on entryexpress.net

Thanks!
Jason


----------

